
Hack the hackpad: transform hackpad to a blog CMS - wentin
http://wentin.github.io/Hack-the-Hackpad/
======
wentin
hey, happy new year! This is a side project I have been working on in the
holiday.[https://github.com/wentin/Hack-the-
Hackpad](https://github.com/wentin/Hack-the-Hackpad) Very excited that it gets
to a point to be (at least) usable! If you are a hackpad user/fan, I am sure
you will enjoy it! Even if you don't have hackpad account, you will still be
able to generate articles using other people's hackpad padId! How to use it?
[http://wentin.github.io/Hack-the-
Hackpad/#JVgfJHOyu6O](http://wentin.github.io/Hack-the-Hackpad/#JVgfJHOyu6O)

------
hackhackpad
the github page for hack the hackpad: [https://github.com/wentin/Hack-the-
Hackpad](https://github.com/wentin/Hack-the-Hackpad)

------
hackerting
very tricky/hacky idea. The browser doesn't always reload, you need to set up
a front end router

